# RLT 17



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*RLT 17*


View Advert


Wanted RLT 17

I had one of these when they first came out and, foolishly, let it go. This is probably a heck of a long shot now but, I would love to have one again. It should be in good cosmetic condition and I would accept a non-working example, subject to knowing what is wrong with it first.

P.M. if you have one that you would sell, with an indication of what price you are looking for.

Cheers to all here (it's been a while).

ESL.




*Advertiser*




ESL



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

